# question about lighting



## Flatliner (Dec 5, 2004)

Ok i understand that all the lights (cathodes, etc) in a computer have to be converted from DC to AC (or vice versa) and you have to have the inverter box to convert from one form to the other. I had bought some neon string stuff, and it has this inverter box that's not all that friendly when it comes to mounting inside a case. I want to buy this: http://www.frozencpu.com/bus-11.html and from when i talked to them, you can wire anything up to it, fans, lights, and the like. How would i go about wiring up the neon string to the + and - screw-down terminals on the baybus? It only has the 4-pin molex connector, and the other wires leading out to where you'd plug in the neon strings. Would i just take the + and - leads off of the molex connector and screw them into the baybus?


----------



## semma (Oct 16, 2004)

easyest thing to do would be to buy some female molex connectors already wired (http://www.frozencpu.com/cab-11.html) screw those into your terminal blocks and plug your lights in to them.


----------

